# Puppy suddenly afraid to go outside



## LeelusMom (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi all,

My adorable 11-week old Shiba Inu, Leelu, is suddenly afraid of the great outdoors this week. I got her 3 weeks ago. At that time, and for the following 2 weeks, she was totally fine outside...the only things that would freak her out were passing cars. We got her over Independence Day weekend...people were setting off fireworks all over the neighborhood and she didn't even blink! But for the past week, she seems freaked out almost every time we go outside, even if there are no cars or people to be seen. Does anybody know if this is just a phase she'll outgrow? I was thinking it might be part of the fear imprint period, but as I've been reading more about it, this period doesn't necessarily mean more fear on her part during this stage, but rather if something traumatic DOES happen to her during this stage, it will more likely lead to her being fearful as an adult.

Any input is appreciated!

Thanks!
Kristen


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

She's still really young. It's not uncommon for dogs that young to be fearful of the outside. The regression may just be a phase, I'd think that is possibly accurate.

It's possible that now as she settles into your home and considers it "her home" too, she's becoming more aware of having to _leave _"her home" to go outside, and she basically is trying to say "You know what, I'd rather stay here in my den with you where it's safe."

When our pup was feeling afraid of the outdoors, we encouraged her out with treats or kibble. We would gently pull her through a doorway with a harness and when she got outside, she would get the food. It did not take her long at all to associate outside with good things. We also carried kibble with us in our pockets when walking her. If she walked nicely on the leash, she got random kibble throughout the trip. Now she has no issues going outside at all.

It's all about breaking through the mental blocks, and most dogs are aided in that process by food and praise. Just keep it consistent and I'm sure it will improve. Like I said, she's still super young. 

When you take her out, also remember to be confident in and of yourself. Dogs naturally follow confidence. If you yourself are projecting "uncertainty" or "concern" or something of that nature, the dog will be confused who to look to for leadership. Be calm but confident, and have lots of yummy things available for her. Then encourage her along and I'm sure things will improve for you.

Don't forget to be cautious about where you take your pup outside, as by her age I assume she has not yet had a third set of shots. There are numerous illnesses she can pick up just from the environment, whether or not you see other dogs or not, some diseases can be transferred on grass/plants that need only be touched by your dog to be picked up.

Many people don't even recommend taking dogs outside before their third set of shots.. that being said, we were taking Sam out at 10 weeks. They are such formative years, we wanted to make sure she got a lot of experiences right from the start (we took her home at 10 weeks). She's now turning out to be a super-social puppy and loves her outdoor time.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

I agree with the above poster. Make sure you give your puppy plenty of rewarding things when outside, make it a fun place to be. Give treats, pets, etc. Don't spend too much time outside, but don't just go out, go potty, and go right in. Maybe sit on the ground with the puppy and play for a few minutes. Try not to get frustrated or make a huge fuss over it. Just confidently walk outside and stay calm. I'm sure your pup will get over the fear, be patient


----------



## owl2010 (Mar 6, 2011)

When I first adopted my puggle she LOVED going outside (we adopted her when she was 2.5 years old). We would go on a couple hour long walks each day, and you could tell she enjoyed it. Back in April, she got really sick, and ever since then she hates going outside. I have a very difficult time getting her to go down the street, and it's a struggle to get her outside to go to the bathroom. I have the best reaction from her when I reward her with a high value treat. She'll follow me if I have steak with me. 
I think the best thing to help you get through this is patience. And trust me, I know how frustrating this can be, but I know that progress is made whenever I'm really calm and patient. Best of luck to you!


----------



## LeelusMom (Jul 22, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your advice and words of wisdom. I'm glad to know that it's nothing to be concerned about quite yet. I'll keep being patient with her and hope this phase passes soon.


----------



## katG (Jun 27, 2011)

LeelusMom said:


> Thank you all so much for your advice and words of wisdom. I'm glad to know that it's nothing to be concerned about quite yet. I'll keep being patient with her and hope this phase passes soon.


Keep us updated! Your pup is super cute. My puppy had the same hedgehog toy! He loved it!


----------

